#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-18
<mama21mama> No LSB modules are available.
<mama21mama> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<mama21mama> Description:	Ubuntu Natty (development branch)
<mama21mama> Release:	11.04
<mama21mama> Codename:	natty
<mama21mama>  /exec -o lsb_release -a
<mama21mama> :D
<mariano> buen dia ubuntu-ar
<Starla-> hola... alguien sabe como puedo subir el brillo en xubuntu?
<granjero> Tengo dos placas de sonido en una pc, como se puede hacer para que Totem reproduzca por una y clementine por otra?
<granjero> como andan antes no?
<granjero> =)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-19
<mama21mama> http://twitter.com/mamalibre/status/60173006420451329 nueva version ñumessenger 3.3.2
<dyrk> buenas noches comunidad... consulta:
<dyrk> instale los repositorios de getdeb e instale urbanterror, el rollo es que no aparece instalado en aplicaciones-juegos y no conozco la forma de ejecutarlo
<dyrk> solucionado... atte. gracias
<ramazan> hi
<mariano> buen día ubuntu-ar
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> buenas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, \o
<mama21mama> SergioMeneses,
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, como va la causa?
<mama21mama> bien SergioMeneses
<mama21mama> vos ?
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, bn pasando las vacaciones
<mama21mama> yo en vacaciones eternas
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, o.0
<mama21mama> pero todo bien.
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Cano Estremera - Desconocido - Amame en Camara Lenta - (1:54/6:25)
<luciano> una pregunta, alguien conoce una aplicacion de cronometro para ubuntu que permita correr un cronometro simplemente y poder detenerlo luego... Interfaz sencilla, nada elegante
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-20
<Ekmer> Buenas
<Ekmer> alguno uso "ie4linux"?
<mclaro> Ekmer: hace bastante intenté... no observé real ventaja respecto de hacerlo a mano con Wine
<Ekmer> mclaro: gracias por la respuesta
<Ekmer> recien me entere de la existencia del wine tratando de hacer funcionar el ie4linux
<Ekmer> voy a ver is ahora lo investigo un poco para hecharle a andar algun ie
<mclaro> Ekmer: buscabas hacer algo en especial? Múltiples instalaciones? O simplemente tener un IE para usar?
<Ekmer> tengo que correr una pagina que solo soporta a ese lamentable intento de explorador
<Ekmer> (www.amadeus.net)
<mclaro> imagino que no es sólo un tema de User-Agent, sino de ActiveX...?
<Ekmer> bah no es la pagina plain
<Ekmer> sino una seccion especial para empresas
<Ekmer> estoy viendo de darle una mano a una gente amiga para psar su agencia de viajes para ubuntu
<Ekmer> es esta la maldita
<Ekmer> http://amadeusvista.com/
<mclaro> En el peor de los casos que se complique tanto hacerlo andar, se puede usar CrossOver (http://www.codeweavers.com/products/crossover/) pero por debajo usa Wine, así que todo debería funcionar igual si lo haces directo con wine
<Ekmer> Gracias por los consejos!
<Ekmer> voy a ver si le dedico un rato antes de dormir para hacerlo funcionar
<tinchoo> holaa
<tinchoo> encontre la compatibilidad de via con ubuntu en pocos pasos
<tinchoo> buenas
<tinchoo> encontre la forma de usar efectos en placa via	
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<tinchoo> buenas
<SergioMeneses> tinchoo, \o
<tinchoo> que
<SergioMeneses> tinchoo, #saludo tinchoo> buenas
<tinchoo> ?
<tinchoo> che
<SergioMeneses> tinchoo, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> che solo saludaba
<tinchoo> ok
<tinchoo> XD
<tinchoo> estamos aburridos ehh
<tinchoo> che
<tinchoo> vos tenes placa via?
<SergioMeneses> tinchoo, no
<mama21mama> eludi a echelon con ñumessenger http://old.nabble.com/eludi-a-echelon-con-%C3%B1umessenger-td31438983.html
<tinchoo> encontre la forma de una forma de usar efectros en placa via
<parnassus> si a vos te sirve,  ami me sirve.
<parnassus> a vos te sirve?
<damian168> buenas
<chory> hola
<damian168> hola chory
<damian168> una consulta, alguien tiene gnome3 corriendo en ubuntu?
<damian168> trae muchos problemas?
<chory> yo tengo 2.30.2
<chory> el nuevo ubuntu utilizan unity
<chory> la verdad ni idea
<damian168> si, aunq escuche q el nuevo tal vez vueolva a venir con gnome pero ni idea...
<damian168> la verdad le tengo cierto rechazo al unity...
<damian168> pero el gnome nuevo me llama la atencion
<damian168> y queria saber si me metia en mucho lio de conf o algo si lo instalaba en el ubuntu...
<chory> la verdad ni idea
<damian168> bueno, gracias igual :)
<damian168> alguno capaz tenga idea por ahi seguire en mi busqueda o me mandare kamikaze
<chory> fijate en youtube q siempre hay algunos video
<chory> videos
<tinchoo> que aburrido ta el dia u.u!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-21
<anyell> hola
<anyell> puedo hacer una pregunta sobre ubuntu 10.10?
<juego1> hola, alguien me puede ayudar con Frets on Fire?
<juego1> es un juego
<Tukeke> mama21mama, o/
<mama21mama> Tukeke,
<Tribute_to_tehsi> Saludos a todos los ubunteros
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-22
<mama21mama> ñumessenger 4.5.3 con soporte de archivos, Descarga http://cut07.tk/jQ mirror http://cut07.tk/jR http://joindiaspora.com/p/223809
<mama21mama> asi quedara la gui me aburrio.
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/numessenger_4.5.4_all_lubuntu.deb
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-23
<juancarlospaco> (⌣د̲⌣)
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, que tal?
<juancarlospaco> hi
<mama21mama> hola
<juancarlospaco> aqui meando
<mama21mama> haha
<mama21mama> te sigo en identi
<mama21mama> ahora.
<mama21mama> creo.
<mama21mama> te mencione en las ultimas versiones de mi GUI
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco,
<juancarlospaco> (⌣د̲⌣)
<mama21mama> por tus ideas.
<juancarlospaco> ◕‿◕
<mama21mama> ya anda la gui en la v4.5.4
<mama21mama> deberia chusmearla cuando tengas tiempo.
<mama21mama> le meti mas cosas desde la ultima vez que la viste.
<mama21mama> cambie el netcat por este http://cryptcat.sourceforge.net/
<mama21mama> este ultomo es potente.
<mama21mama> *ultimo
<juancarlospaco> interesante el gato ese crypt
<mama21mama> juancarlospaco, si man
<mama21mama> echelon esta llorando ahora xD
<mama21mama> no hay datos que digan que alguien rompio a esa gato crypt
<mama21mama> busque en la wikipedia a ssl y si lo rompieron una vez
<juancarlospaco> :)
<mama21mama> dice bien ssl?
<mama21mama> no recuerdo si era ssl
<juancarlospaco> ssl es https
<juancarlospaco> mayormente
<mama21mama> claro
<mama21mama> y viste las mejoritas juancarlospaco
<mama21mama> en identi te pregunte de la aplicacion esa que programaste para los chirimbolos
<mama21mama> pero no me respondiste.
<juancarlospaco> ah
<juancarlospaco> es que no entendi
<juancarlospaco> :/
<mama21mama> el programa que programaste con tus habilidades de programador.
<mama21mama> ese de los caracteres raro,
<mama21mama> lo perdi.
<mama21mama> ese echo en python.
<mama21mama> por error borre parte de mi home
<mama21mama> alli estaba.
<juancarlospaco> ah
<mama21mama> tiene nombre de mujer el programa.
<mama21mama> bet algo.
<mama21mama> no recuerdo
<juancarlospaco> este http://ubuntuone.com/p/g7C/
<mama21mama> viendo
<mama21mama> listo
<juancarlospaco> lol Wine Tricks en Natty
<juancarlospaco> en repoz
<mama21mama> eso?
<juancarlospaco> un script de wine
<mama21mama> a si se cual es
<mama21mama> winetricks
<mama21mama> ante no estaba.
<mama21mama> si esta eso podria estar mi gui
<juancarlospaco> :p
<mama21mama> debe ver como ponerlo en los repos oficiale.
<mama21mama> no se como se hace
<juancarlospaco> reportas un bug
<juancarlospaco> con el tag
<juancarlospaco> need-packaging
<juancarlospaco> tiene que ser GPL, con link a los sources
<mama21mama> si pero alguna guia para principiantes?
<juancarlospaco> guia de que
<juancarlospaco> reportar un bug
<mama21mama> mo
<juancarlospaco> nada mas
<mama21mama> *no
<mama21mama> para poner una aplicacion en los repos oficiales.
<juancarlospaco> por eso te digo
<juancarlospaco> hay k reportar un bug
<juancarlospaco> con el tag
<juancarlospaco> need-packaging
<mama21mama> tag y need-packaging con eso dos?
<juancarlospaco> no
<mama21mama> por eso te digo
<juancarlospaco> need-packaging
<juancarlospaco> es un Tag
<juancarlospaco> no el tag tag
<juancarlospaco> xD
<mama21mama> ni diea
<mama21mama> no se como se hace.
<juancarlospaco> cuando reportas un bug
<mama21mama> se que por lo que estube leyendo debes cumplir una politica algo extenza.
<mama21mama> si se reportar un bug
<juancarlospaco> abajo en una parte dice Tag: _________________
<mama21mama> pero en laucnhpad
<mama21mama> si
<juancarlospaco> entonces le mandas Tag: ___need-packaing_____
<juancarlospaco> en lauchapad
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> y?
<juancarlospaco> y te lo marcan como "Whislist"
<juancarlospaco> Whishlist
<mama21mama> pero eso es launchpad
<juancarlospaco> aja
<mama21mama> yo decia de poner en el repo repo que trae ubuntu
<mama21mama> universe
<mama21mama> :D
<juancarlospaco> y bueno
<juancarlospaco> se hace asi
<mama21mama> a ver lo hare
<juancarlospaco> no lo vas empaquetar vos
<juancarlospaco> ellos bajan los sources
<juancarlospaco> lo empaquetan
<juancarlospaco> lo prueban, etc
<mama21mama> si sabia de el sistema
<mama21mama> la cristina quiere gnu linux
<mama21mama> Presidenta Argentina quiere que linux sea el Sistema Operativo imperante en su gobierno http://bit.ly/9VfFcT
<juancarlospaco> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-04-24
 * mama21mama con resfrio
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-16
<sismo> Hola
<beuno> SergioMeneses, o/
<beuno> SergioMeneses, vos estas siguiendo las charlas propuestas?
<SergioMeneses> beuno, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como asi? que charlas?
<sismo> gente tengo una pregunta que estoy googleando y no doy pie con bola
<sismo> quien tiene 1 min para tirarme una soga
<beuno> SergioMeneses, me debo haber confundido, las del la UbuCon
<beuno> sismo, decinos que es y ahi te decime que sogas hay  :)
<sismo> estoy tratando de hacer un preseed de 12.04
<sismo> estoy con uan virtual
<sismo> sabes como pasarle el profile que es virtual (en el cd de instalación con f4 tenes la opción)
<sismo> necesito la variable y el parámetro
<beuno> no, ni idea  :)
<SergioMeneses> beuno, aaa vale
<SergioMeneses> si voy a ver si participo en una charla
<SergioMeneses> pero yo no soy el que maneja las propuestas
<sismo> creo que lo encontre
<sismo> es el profile del kernel que se le pasa al inicio
<indio> Hola. Hay que sacar entrada para UbuConLA 2012? Tiene costo?
<SergioMeneses> unimix, jjjħŋŋŧ¶đ€ł[]
<SergioMeneses> unimix, te bsucan
<SergioMeneses> indio, el compañero unimix te podria dar esa informacion pero esa como q aalgo ocupado
<indio> No tengo apuro
<indio> Gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-17
<unimix> indio, la entrada es libre y gratuita y oportunamente se anunciara la apertura de la acreditacion para todos los que quieran ir
<indio> Gracias.
<hectorlopez> buenas, alguien tiene experiencia con streaming de video con vlc y ubuntu?
<indio> hectorlopez: cliente o servidor?
<hectorlopez> necesito configurar un servidor,
<indio> Qué onda Wayland?
<cgastong> Hola
<cgastong> alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-18
<tkw-one> oigan payasos... sigan este link.... es una pelicula buenisima y lo mejor en espanol latino.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdDdgsKb_xk&feature=relmfu
<McClain> Buenas tardes a todos!
<invitado_web> hoa
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-19
<cesar2012> saludos
<cesar2012> necesito saber
<cesar2012> si me pueden
<cesar2012> ayudar
<cesar2012> con la instalación
<cesar2012> de ubuntu server
<cesar2012> ??
<chory> cesar cual es la duda o el problema que tenes
<sheila> Estoy desesperada borrer sin querer unos archivos muy importantes de mi compu, lo elimine de la papelera de reciclajes, es un directorio completo, el que más uso. Ayuda! como puedo recuperar mis archivos!!
<McClain> Buenas tardes!
<mario_it> hola
<mario_it> buenas noches
<mario_it> si tienen un minuto quisiera hacer unas preguntas de inexperto
<mario_it> ....
<mario_it> hola
<mario_it> puedo preguntar algunas cosas?
<McClain> Si
<mario_it> hola buenas noches
<mario_it> tengo un problema y se llama licencias de windows
<mario_it> 25 terminales
<mario_it> 1 windows sbs
<mario_it> + software legal dando vueltas
<mario_it> = estoy al horno
<mario_it> se que montar mi infraestructura en linux seria mucho mas economico
<mario_it> pero necesito saber algunas cosas, porque no soy un experto y estoy medio descalzo en este tema
<mario_it> ok?
<mario_it> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<mario_it> ?
<mario_it> alguien?
<sismo> mario
<sismo> como va?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-15
<pablo_> Hola! como andan? hay alguien online?
<philipballew> hola pablo_ !
<pablo_> hola! tengo un problemita, me podrias ayudar?
<pablo_> hace unas semanas que instalé xubuntu; tengo una netbook por lo que el entorno de xubuntu es mas liviano que ubuntu, eso me recomendaron.
<pablo_> el problema que tengo es sobre la bateria, cuando la utilizo sin el toma corrientes; al llegar al 40% aprox de carga, se apaga el disco duro. No se suspende, ni me avisa que tengo bateria baja.
<pablo_> configure para que me el sistema me avise que tenog bateria baja, y al llegar al estado critico se suspenda; pero no realiza nada de eso. Al llegar al 40% (unos 15min de energía) se apaga! Me pasó varias veces, tengo miedo que me cague el disco duro.
<pablo_> alguna sugerencia?
<philipballew> pablo_, #ubuntu-es es bueno
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-16
<cristian> Hola buenas tardes gente de Ubuntu
<cristian> tengo un problema con mi notebook una Lenovo G485 al querer instalar la version 12.10 x64 llego a editar las pariciones y me pide crear una particion al principio de 1 MB, ya le deshabilite el modo EFI
<cristian> particiones
<cristian> alguien sabe cual puede ser el problema?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-17
<invitado_web> hola hay alguien ahí?
<invitado_web> alguien me puede decir donde me pueden dan soporte
<invitado_web> tengo problemas con inicio de sesion en xubunu
<invitado_web> Hola buen dia
<invitado_web> estoy iniciandome en este SO
<invitado_web> y necesito si alguien puede darme una mano con la config del wifi
<Julio> Hola, es la primera vez que uso esto
<Julio> Me acabo de comprar una impresora con scanner y preciso ayuda para instalar los drivers del scanner, porque Ubuntu 11.10 no lo reconoce
<Julio> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-18
<sebastian_> hola gente buen dia
<sebastian_> disculpen la molestia, quizas haya alguien online que me pueda dar una mano
<marcelo_fdz> sebastian_, buenas, preguntá nomás
<sebastian_> gracias marcelo
<sebastian_> es la primera vez que estoy instalando Ubuntu, nisiquiera llego a newbie jaja
<sebastian_> decidi instalarlo en una netbook Samsung NC110P
<sebastian_> desde un usb live no tuve problemas para bootear, particionar (en otra particion tengo instalado windows) y comenzar la instalacion
<sebastian_> hasta ahi todo perfecto, con ayuda de google todo iba sobre ruedas
<sebastian_> el problema surgio despues de que se termino de instalar Ubuntu
<sebastian_> reinicio la netbook y cuando inicia Ubuntu la pantalla esta completamente oscura
<sebastian_> no 100% porque sino no veria nada, pero esta como con el brillo al minimo
<sebastian_> la version de ubuntu que instale es la 12.04 lts
<sebastian_> googleé bastante sobre el issue
<sebastian_> intente instalando el samsung-tools, y el samsung-backlight
<sebastian_> pero mi problema no es con la combinacion de las teclas Fn+ Fxx
<sebastian_> eso funciona
<sebastian_> el problema es que aunque el brillo esté seteado al maximo, pareciera como que esta al miniimo
<sebastian_> probe tambien con el xbacklight
<sebastian_> modifique el "grub"
<sebastian_> pero no hay caso
<sebastian_> ahh tambien trate agregando esta linea en el archivo rc.local
<sebastian_> echo 7 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<sebastian_> disculpen que haya escrito tanto
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-19
<invitado_web> buen dia
<invitado_web> alguien es de capital federal argentina ???
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-15
<buenaventura> buenas!
<buenaventura> o/
<ratman> NAS
<ratman> holas
<buenaventura> dqué onda ratman ?
<ratman> aqui tomando unos mates antes de rajar a casa
<buenaventura> ooljoya
<buenaventura> se viene el finde largo
<ratman> sip me queda un dia mas
<ratman> regreso en 30
<ratman> voy a casa
<ratman> y me conecto
<buenaventura> o/
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-16
<agustin> hola, recien instale ubuntu desde un pendrive y todo ok, al reiniciar aparece solo windows 7... alguien me puede ayudar?
<buenaventura> buenas o/
<ratman> nas
<buenaventura> ratman o/
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-17
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> ls
<ratman> buenas
<buenaventura> buenas ratman
<buenaventura> estás por buenos aires vos?
<ratman> nop
<ratman> soy de montevideo
<ratman> estaba viendo lso cambios del apt
<granjero> buenas!
<ratman> nas
<granjero> ratman,
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> una consulta, en las descargas de ubuntu hay un "flavor" que dice "64-bit Mac (AMD64)" es para correr en hardware de apple?
<granjero> una consulta, en las descargas de ubuntu hay un "flavor" que dice "64-bit Mac (AMD64)" es para correr en hardware de apple?
<granjero> person por el flood
<ratman> y yo diria
<granjero> confunde que diga AMD
<ratman> aunqeu no tengo apple
<granjero> apple usa intel ahora y powerpc en otros tiempos
<ratman> creo que me mantengo neutral por desconocimiento de la plataforma
<granjero> =)
<granjero> estoy descargando para probar...
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-18
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> Alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Bernardo>  hola!! alguien sabe algo de openvpn?
<ratman> nas
<invitado_web> buenas
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda con mi sonido de Hp, me podrian ayudar?
<riesgo> hola
<ratman> hola
<riesgo> muy buenas
<riesgo> usais ubuntu verdad?
<ratman> yep
<riesgo> tengo un pequeño problema
<ratman> cual
<riesgo> alguien a usado vmware en ubuntu?
<ratman> a ver si lo se
<ratman> uso kbm o virtualbox
<ratman> kvm
<riesgo> te digo mi problema
<ratman> a ver
<riesgo> mi novia tiene ubuntu en su portatil y yo en el sobremesa
<riesgo> eya juega a un juego yamado lineage2
<riesgo> le funciona perfecto en vmware pero el raton el boton derexo para mover el muñeco,le va muy rapido
<ratman> lo conosco
<riesgo> no puede jugar asi.nose que hacer
<riesgo> y windows no kiere
<ratman> probaron instalarlo con wine
<riesgo> si.funciona pero....
<riesgo> cuando pone el muñeco en modo tienda,o se mete en tiendas a comprar,salta error
<riesgo> y sale el game
<ratman> ah
<ratman> hace mucho no juego jeje
<riesgo> en el vmware le funciona perfecto,el unico fallo es el del boton derexo,la camara se mueve muy rapido y no se domina
<ratman> tendria que mirar de nstalarlo
<ratman> para poder ayudar
<ratman> vmware no lo he usado hace varios anios
<ratman> un seg
<ratman> se me corta la coneccion
<ratman> 2 seg
<riesgo> el parallels y virtualbox funcionan bien,pero no la agp ni nada
<riesgo> ok
<riesgo> hola
<ratman2> soy ratman
<ratman2> se me desconecta internet cada 12 horas
<riesgo> jejej
<riesgo> lo que te decia.
<riesgo> ninguna maquina virtual me va tan perfecta como vmware10
<riesgo> me funciona todo casi al 100%
<riesgo> no se que hacer para solucionar lo del raton
<ratman2> tendria que intentar, por lo que haboa leido virtualbox tenia soporte para aceleracion
<ratman2> pero no lo he probado
<ratman2> a lo unico que ando jugando es al diablo 3 y wow
<riesgo> si lo e probado,pero no me funiona tan bien
<ratman2> y ambos con wine
<ratman2> pero intento aceriguarlo
<ratman2> mi mail es ratman26 at gmail dot com
<riesgo> averiguar mi problema dices?
<riesgo> me agregas al facebook?
<ratman2> no uso face
<ratman2> ejej
<ratman2> plus
<ratman2> como lo mas cercano
<riesgo> no tengo amigos con quien compartir nada sobre linux
<ratman2> ese es mi mail de talk
<ratman2> asi que ya conoces un contacto
<ratman2> jeje
<riesgo> como te añado?
<ratman2> en gmail
<ratman2> sinno mandame un mail y yo lo hago
<riesgo> te añadi creo
<ratman2> pon tu nick asi se de donde viene
<riesgo> nose hacerlo
<riesgo> el mio es riesgomarisa
<ratman2> ahi mande
<ratman2> supuse que era gmail
<ratman2> ahi tienes, yo miro seguramente de noche
<ratman2> porque hoy con el tema de viernes santo
<ratman2> mi familia como que no me dejara mucho
<riesgo> ablamos x aki
<ratman2> dale
<riesgo> tienes el lineage2? para poder instalarlo?
<ratman2> debo tenerlo
<ratman2> alguna vez lo compre
<riesgo> da igual que server,solo pruebalo y me dices cuando puedas
<riesgo> sobre lo del boton derexo si pudiese hacer algo
<ratman2> oki
<ratman2> yo tengo el oficial
<ratman2> asi que vere si anda, sino buscare
<riesgo> si nosotros en un server x20
<riesgo> h5
<ratman2> ok
<riesgo> sino areglo el problema tendre que quitarle ami novia el ubuntu y ponerle windows8
<riesgo> le gusta mucho ese juego
<ratman2> doble booteo
<ratman2> esperemos que pase
<riesgo> eso es lo que no quiere,tener 2
<ratman2> que version de wine usastes
<ratman2> por saber
<riesgo> todas las versiones
<ratman2> umm encontre algo
<ratman2> en la web
<riesgo> si dime
<ratman2> a ver si lo probastes
<ratman2> http://disciplesofeva.blogspot.com/2011/11/como-usar-lineage-2-c1-en-vmware-7xxx.html
<ratman2> hay una parte que cambia el modo del raton
<ratman2> para que ande mejor
<ratman2> creo que toca la preferencias de la virtual
<riesgo> voy a ver
<riesgo> estoy mirando pero no encuentro esa opcion
<ratman2> no habra un men u preferencias en la ventana prncipal
<ratman2> bueno cuando lo pruebe podre decir mas jeje
<riesgo> estoy mirando a ver
<ratman2> instale pero a ver si no me estalla algunas cosas jeje
<ratman> toy
<riesgo> nose tio
<riesgo> no encuentro esa opcion
<ratman> bueno cuando lo ncuentre te aviso
<riesgo> tio
<riesgo> eres el mejor
<riesgo> lo e areglado
<riesgo> x eso que me as enviado
<riesgo> jajajajajaj
<riesgo> eres el putisimo amo
<riesgo> te quiero tiooo
<ratman> je
<ratman> me alegra que te haya servido
<ratman> yo me instale el vmware pero me fallo la inst
<ratman> es que acabo de isntalar el 14.04
<ratman> y me faltan coosas
<riesgo> vale vale trankilo
<riesgo> madremia
<riesgo> me as solucionado la vida
<riesgo> mi novia esta que salta por las paredes
<riesgo> eres el mejor
<ratman> na solo buscamos,
<ratman> a veces de a mas de uno se encuentra
<ratman> el de la pagina es el que lo arreglo
<ratman> :)
<riesgo> ya tengo el mayor problema solucionado
<riesgo> ya no tengo mas problemas
<riesgo> jajaja
<riesgo> tengo el vmware en modo unity,sabes lo q es?
<riesgo> se fusiona con ubuntu y sale el menu de win8 en un laterla
<riesgo> lateral*
<ratman> ler win 8 me pega
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> sorry
<ratman> jje
<riesgo> jaja lo siento
<riesgo> cuanto tiempo tienes usando linux?
<riesgo> yo 10 años ya
<ratman> desde debian 3
<ratman> ejje
<ratman> perdi la cuenta
<riesgo> yo desde ubuntu 7
<riesgo> creo
<riesgo> antes usaba mandrake
<ratman> yo pase por varios pero hace unos cuantso anios ando con ubuntu
<riesgo> yo igual
<riesgo> que haces ahora? de donde eres?
<ratman> viendo como se juega mahjog
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> demaciado dificil
<ratman> soy de urugauy
<ratman> uruguay
<ratman> y ahora me puse a instalar el linage a ver si va con wine ejeje
 * ratman mi curiosidad no me deja en paz sino 
<riesgo> no te va funcionar jaja
<riesgo> e probado todas las versiones de wine con l2
<riesgo> yo soy de españa
<riesgo> tengo 34 años
<riesgo> linucero 100%
<riesgo> linuxero 100%*
<ratman> instalacion bien
<ratman> yo ya pase los 40 je
<riesgo> funcionara.pero en modo tienda el pj se cierra
<ratman> mm creo que antes tendre ue instalar otras cosas ehehe
<riesgo> si las fuentes tahoma
<ratman> como lso driver de video
<ratman> ejeje
<riesgo> yo tengo los privativos
<riesgo> le dado al vmware 3 gigas de ram para q vaya fluido
<ratman> yo ando en bueltas de cambio de pc
<ratman> pero ando juntando
<ratman> el video ya lo compre
<ratman> me falta el resto jeje
<ratman> una nvidia hawk
<riesgo> poco a poco
<riesgo> yo me compre un 13 con 8gigas de ram y nvidia 430
<ratman> aandan bien si
<ratman> salgo unos min
<riesgo> buenas
<riesgo> hola
<riesgo> hola
<ratman> nas
<riesgo> por aki toy
<riesgo> por eso
<riesgo> estoy actualizando
<riesgo> esta configurado los dos iguales
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-19
<nicolaus> hola..
<nicolaus> necesito ayuda...
<nicolaus> hay alguien disponible...
<riesgo> buenos dias
<riesgo> buenas
<riesgo> hay alguien on?
<GridCube> riesgo, hay mas gente en #ubuntu-es
<ratman> holas
<riesgo> ratmannnn
<riesgo> el efecto fuego de compiz no se puede activar en ubuntu 14.04
<ratman> no he probad no selo poner tantos efecto
<ratman> como que consumen gee
<ratman> je
<riesgo> pero no sale ese efecto ya
<riesgo> lo abran quitado
<ratman> no conosco la respuesta
<GridCube> compiz es un proyecto muerto
<riesgo> umm
<riesgo> tonces ya no se usa
<riesgo> solo en versiones viejas de ubuntu
<riesgo> buenas a todos yego el linuxero 100%
<ratman> holas
<riesgo> como andas
<ratman> aca pensando en dormir hehe
<riesgo> ya?
<ratman> y ya toy viejo
<riesgo> si estas cansado,no hay nada mejor que descansar!! (by ratman)
<ratman> na
<ratman> todabia es demaciado
<ratman> jeje
<riesgo> as areglado tus errores?
<ratman> ademas ando peleando con un raspberry
<ratman> nop eso lo deje asi
<riesgo> pero ya tienes bien la distro?
<ratman> el error es que no me encuentra los header del kernel
<ratman> pero no me preocupa por ahora
<ratman> ahora ando intentando configurar un raspberry
<ratman> como server para hacerme una nube personal
<riesgo> pero...
<riesgo> instala un header tu desde synaptics
<riesgo> raspberry?
<riesgo> kieres decir un blackberry?
<ratman> nop
<riesgo> si tienes algun problema con algo,ya sabes q te puedo ayudar
<ratman> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
<riesgo> no esta mal
<ratman> y por 35 dolares jeje
<riesgo> esos son 35 euros?
<ratman> es chico pero pa jugar da
<riesgo> que barato
<ratman> no se en euros
<ratman> aqui no se manejan
<riesgo> cualkier cosa en la q pueda ayudarte me dices
<ratman> 27,40 €
<ratman> en euros
<riesgo> q barato
<ratman> si queires miralo corriendo un media center https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L5GCmXgHK8
<riesgo> joder
<riesgo> q wapo
<riesgo> tan pekeño
<riesgo> pero es multimedia
<riesgo> abria q instalarle un sistema
<ratman> le isntalas varias cosas
<ratman> ese fue solo una cosa
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-20
<riesgo> buenas
<riesgo> ratman estas¿?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> a media
<ratman> casi hora de comer
<riesgo> tengo un problemita jejee
<riesgo> a vale si quieres espero
<ratman> dime
<riesgo> file:///home/riesgo/Escritorio/ROInstall_32
<riesgo> es un juego el icono es en forma de triangulo
<riesgo> se supone q es ejecutable,le doy permisos pero no funciona
<ratman> que juego es
<ratman> el regnum
<riesgo> si
<ratman> bajastes la version de 64 o la de 32
<riesgo> e bajao la de 32 pero mi pc es 64
<riesgo> pero deberia instalar igual no?
<ratman> no creo
<ratman> pero bueno has esto
<ratman> ejecutalo desde consol
<ratman> a
<riesgo> tonces este de 32 para el pc de mi novia
<riesgo> me bajo el de 64
<riesgo> dime dime
<ratman> abre un terminal
<riesgo> si
<riesgo> sudo su
<ratman> vd al escritorio
<ratman> creo que puedes instalarlo sin rut
<ratman> root
<ratman> se einstala en tu home
<ratman> y ejecutalo desde el terminal
<ratman> ahi veras si tira algun error
<riesgo> lo tengo el archivo en el escritorio
<ratman> sip
<riesgo> lo muevo a la consola y yasta
<ratman> cd Escritorio
<ratman> ./ROInstall_32
<riesgo> critorio/ROInstall_32'
<riesgo> invalid command name "bind"
<riesgo>     while executing
<riesgo> "::unknown bind Text <Tab>"
<riesgo>     ("uplevel" body line 1)
<riesgo>     invoked from within
<riesgo> "uplevel 1 $next $args"
<riesgo>     (procedure "::obj::Unknown" line 3)
<riesgo>     invoked from within
<riesgo> "bind Text <Tab>"
<riesgo>     (procedure "::InstallJammer::InitializeGui" line 19)
<riesgo>     invoked from within
<riesgo> "::InstallJammer::InitializeGui "
<riesgo>     (procedure "::InstallJammer::InitInstall" line 68)
<riesgo>     invoked from within
<riesgo> "::InstallJammer::InitInstall"
<riesgo>     (file "/installkitvfs/main.tcl" line 28673)
<riesgo> eso sale
<ratman> si tu sistema es de 64
<ratman> baja la de 54
<ratman> 64
<riesgo> jo
<riesgo> pues este para mi novia
<ratman> avisame en que reino eliges
<ratman> ehehe
<riesgo> bajare el otro
<riesgo> tu juegas hay?
<ratman> hace mucho que no lo juego
<ratman> jugaba en sirtys
<riesgo> yo ni lo e visto aun
<riesgo> ya me registre pero no lograba instalarlo
<ratman> hay varios server no se si hay uno en europa
<riesgo> https://www.championsofregnum.com/index.php?l=0&sec=0
<riesgo> lo bajao de hay
<riesgo> eske mi novia kiere probarlo xq hay muxisima gente jugando
<ratman> sip
<riesgo> es como l2?
<riesgo> o mejor?
<ratman> uff
<ratman> no se que decir
<ratman> es un R2R
<ratman> reino vs reino
<riesgo> dime tu punto de vista
<ratman> tiene sus altas y bajas
<ratman> jeje
<riesgo> pero jno se puede levear? ni pvp? ni nada como l2?
<riesgo> clanes y esos
<riesgo> vere a ver si esta en español
<ratman> se levea , hata un level
<ratman> max
<ratman> luego es rvr
<riesgo> pero como wow
<ratman> peleas solo contra otros reinos
<ratman> a no ser que sean duelos
<ratman> o en un coliseo
<riesgo> tiene buena pinta
<riesgo> sera como el wow
<ratman> es menor
<ratman> creo que wow tiene muchas mas cosas
<ratman> en este no hay profeciones
<riesgo> si que las hay
<ratman> no nadas
<riesgo> lo e visto en la pagina oficial
<ratman> hay clases
<riesgo> debe estar bien graficamente
<riesgo> se parece al l2
<ratman> han mejorado si
<ratman> es un juego que tiene unos 8 a;os
<ratman> maso
<ratman> mi pj es de la beta
<riesgo> puf el transmission no tiene pares pa bajar la de 64 bits
<ratman> por el 2003 o 2004
<riesgo> esta es la version nueva mejorada
<ratman> sip las ultimas mejoraron graficos
<ratman> lugo avisame en que reino entraron
<riesgo> no hay nadie bajando la de 64bits
<riesgo> y esya esta jugando al l2 en su pc,nisikiera me deja instalarselo aun
<riesgo> esta viciada
<ratman> no bajes
<ratman> por torrent
<ratman> baja el directo
<riesgo> como
<riesgo> ya esta
<riesgo> es verdad
<riesgo> woww
<ratman> que
<ratman> avisa que reino elijes
<riesgo> 15min y lo tengo
<riesgo> aver si me instala
<riesgo> no se que reino cojer ni nada
<riesgo> nunca jugue
<ratman> si conoces gente que lo juega
<ratman> mira en que reino estan
<ratman> lo malo del game creo que es que es de esos uegos que parte son pagas
<ratman> no influyen mucho
<riesgo> me pregunta mi novia que te diga
<riesgo> si este juego tiene quest?
<ratman> lo unico que jode es que los caballos son pagos
<ratman> tiene misiones
<ratman> hasta sierto niveles
<ratman> luego hay misiones de matar enemigos
<ratman> es un RvR
<riesgo> ojala este en español este servidor
<ratman> sip
<ratman> es todo espa;ol
<ratman> el juego se creo en argentina
<riesgo> de lujoooooo
<ratman> aunque creo que luego lo ocmpro una empresa yanki
<riesgo> no esta mal jeje
<riesgo> debe estar guapo
 * ratman lo dejo a criterio 
<ratman> yo lo he jugado mucho
<riesgo> pero parece igual q el l2
<ratman> y cuando llevas mas de 5 a;os como que te cansa
<ratman> tiene menos cosas creo
<riesgo> yo me canse del l2
<riesgo> y yevo años jugandolo
<riesgo> quiero algo distinto
<ratman> mira ese
<riesgo> los movimientos son iguales q en l2?
<ratman> awsd y mouse
<riesgo> como l2
<ratman> y luego el teclado numeral
<riesgo> f1 f2 f3 etc..
<ratman> nop
<ratman> 1 2 3 4 5 .....
<ratman> y las f1 f2
<riesgo> se podra configurar
<ratman> y demas para cambiar barras
<ratman> sip
<riesgo> vale
<riesgo> yo keria hacerte una pregunta
<riesgo> usas el xchat o tienes algun otro terminal para ablar aki
<riesgo> es muy feo el xchat nunca me gusto pero siempre lo uso
<ratman> uso xchat
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> hay otros pero me gusta este
<ratman> jeje
<riesgo> se puede dejar bonito?
<riesgo> nunca supe
<ratman> no se
<ratman> la verdad soy un desatre para dejar las cosas bien
<ratman> asi que suelo dejarlas como vienen
<ratman> jeje
<riesgo> yo soy un profesional ya
<ratman> 0 sentido de color
<riesgo> e roto tanto en muxos años q aprendido ya
<riesgo> jja
<ratman> rompiendo se aprende
<riesgo> me abre cargado ya unos cuantos ubuntus
<riesgo> pero aki me ves... con mi ubuntu perfecto al 100%
<ratman> :)
<riesgo> no hay nada q se me resista
<riesgo> bueno algo si jajaja
<riesgo> voy a ver que ya se a bajado
<riesgo> aver si instala
<ratman> deveria
<riesgo> si instalaaaaaaaaaaa
<riesgo> perfecto del tiron
<ratman> bien
<riesgo> mal internet
<ratman> nop solo algunso cambios
<ratman> jeje
<riesgo> jejeje
<riesgo> hay te envie foto
<riesgo> al hougoths
<riesgo> voy a probarlo ya
<ratman> dale
<riesgo> ra
<ratman> sip
<ratman> luego
<ratman> te pide que elijas
<ratman> 1 de las 3 facciones
<ratman> alsius ignis o sirtys
<ratman> alsius se les suele decir las cabras
<ratman> a ignis los tomates
<ratman> y a sirtys las lechugas
<ratman> shahab
<riesgo> esta guapisimoooooooooooo
<ratman> que
<ratman> nombre te pusistes
<riesgo> chupatintas
<riesgo> el mundo de la izquierda del todo
<riesgo> ando configurandolo todo
<ratman> a te fuistes a las cabras
<riesgo> esta guapisimo tio ese juego
<ratman> wno tengo personaje en esa
<ratman> en ese reino
<ratman> yo juego en sirtys
<ratman> jeje
<riesgo> juegazo tio
<riesgo> impresionante
<riesgo> estoy en el inicio
<riesgo> no me ago con el movimiento
<riesgo> nose puede configurar para no dar al enter cuando escribes?
<ratman> pue bueno
<ratman> ya se que cuando vea a chupatintas voy a tener que matarlo
<riesgo> nooo
<ratman> sip
<riesgo> enseñame rapido
<ratman> no puedo
<ratman> soy enemigo
<ratman> jeje
<riesgo> solo me cree uino para probar
<riesgo> no me ago con el movimiento
<ratman> una ves elegido reino no puedes cambiar
<riesgo> se va a otro sitio
<ratman> ve a la config
<riesgo> si cambio de reino a otro pj y yasta
<ratman> y quita algo que es caminar con el mouse
<ratman> en opciones hay cosas para quitar lo que camine con el mouse
<ratman> y la rotacion de la pantalla
<riesgo> si lo tengo
<riesgo> solo deje por click
<riesgo> pero se puede ablar sin aprentar antes el enter?
<ratman> nop
<ratman> que yo sepa
<ratman> ademas me acostumbre
<riesgo> esta guapo tio
<riesgo> enke reino estas
<ratman> yo en sirtys pero creo que el reino con mas fuerza ahora es ignis
<riesgo> a cual me meto
<ratman> juega en el que quieras
<ratman> igual puedes hacer varias cuentas jejej
<ratman> kekek
<ratman> no con el mimo mail
<ratman> pero bueno
<riesgo> como ataca?
<ratman> control modo de ataque
<riesgo> no se jugar
<riesgo> el tema del movimiento me mata
<ratman> asdw
<ratman> y luego mause
<ratman> que personaje te hisistes
<ratman> para los poderes usas del 1 al 9
<riesgo> e exo algunas quest
<riesgo> pero no me ago con el movimiento
<riesgo> se va pa tos laos menos ande kiero
<riesgo> ratman
<riesgo> ya se jugar
<riesgo> ahora te puedo decir
<riesgo> q es un juegazo del todo
<riesgo> en la tierra del alsius
<riesgo> me cree otro
<ratman> :)
<riesgo> buenas
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> actualize mi ubuntu al 14.04 LTS
<invitado_web> y cuando reinicie para terminar la instalacion
<invitado_web> luego no pude iniciar mas sesion, tampoco puedo entrar como invitado
<invitado_web> tenia el ubuntu 13.10
#ubuntu-ar 2015-04-13
<buenaventura> buenas o/
#ubuntu-ar 2015-04-14
<adrian> hola gente
<adrian> estamos buscando charlas de ubuntu para el FLISOL CABA
<adrian> y tambien difusion del evento
<adrian> http://flisol.usla.org.ar/sede/CABA/
<adrian> asi q los q puedan correr la voz por las redes sociales y las listas bienvenidos!
<adrian> nos faltan charlas de ubuntu si pueden colaborar
#ubuntu-ar 2015-04-15
<roger_35> laka
#ubuntu-ar 2016-04-23
<icemodding> buenas
<icemodding> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2019-04-16
<xmark> hola?
